# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Επίγειος & Δορυφορικός Δέκτης > [Δέκτης Δορυφορικός] ΣΥΝΔΕΣΜΟΛΟΓΙΑ ΣΕ 2 TV HDMI

## OBIVAN1

IMG_20191111_120200.jpgIMG_20191111_120200.jpgΚαλή εβδομαδα σε ολους 
Χρειαζομαι βοηθεια σε συνδεσμολογια .
Εχω 2 SATδεκτες εναν για NOVA και εναν OTETV συνδεδεμενους ξεχωριστα σε μια TV με καλωδιο HDMI. οι δεκτες εχουν απο ΜΙΑ εξοδο HDMI. 
Πως μπορω να  συνδεσω ΜΕ ΞΕΧΩΡΙΣΤΟ  καλωδιο HDMI ΑΠΟ τους ΙΔΙΟΥΣ δεκτες και σε 2τερη TV? (αν παιζουν και οι 2 τηλεορασεις ταυτοχρονα ειναι OK). ΔΗΛ  ποιος τροπος  να βλεπω και στην 2 τερη τηλεοραση. η αποσταση της 2τεης TV ειναι 15 μετρα περιπου.σας αναβασα σχεδιο αν διευκολυνει 
Σας ευχαριστω

----------


## manolo

Με κάποιο modulator που διαθέτει και HDMI out και RF out, είτε μόνο HDMI  in και RF out σε συνδυασμό με κάποιο IR sensor extender για την αλλαγή  καναλιών έτσι ώστε να στείλεις το κανάλι που βλέπεις στην TV1 μέσω  ομοαξονικού και στην TV2 αν είναι σε μεγάλη απόσταση. Αν είναι μικρές οι  αποστάσεις δεν ξέρω αν θα μπορούσες να χρησιμοποιήσεις HDMI splitter  1:2 με τον περιορισμό βέβαια ότι και οι 2 TVs θα βλέπουν ακριβώς το ίδιο κανάλι.  Με 2 single modulators (ένα για NOVA, ένα για COSMOTE) και ένα combiner  2:1 στην είσοδο της 2ης TV και τους αναγκαίους IR extenders για την  εναλλαγή των καναλιών νομίζω ότι θα κάνεις τη δουλειά σου.

----------


## OBIVAN1

Σε ευχαριστώ Manolo. 
 Με την δυνατοτητα αλλαγής καναλιών θα είναι ακόμα καλύτερα 
Έχεις κάποια μοντέλα υπ όψιν και IR sensor extender  ?

----------


## manolo

Καλημέρα. Να 'σαι καλά.
Μοντέλα για modulators έχω δουλέψει τα LEMCO και της Edision. Και τα δύο πολύ καλά και αξιόπιστα. Αν μπεις στα αντίστοιχα sites τους θα βρεις περισσότερες πληροφορίες και λεπτομέρειες. Υπάρχουν φυσικά και από άλλους κατασκευαστές οπότε δεν θα δυσκολευτείς. Για IR extenders δεν έχω να προτείνω κάποια συγκεκριμένη μάρκα. Σε ενημερωμένο κατάστημα ηλεκτρονικών σίγουρα θα βρεις για να κάνεις τη δουλειά σου άνετα. Όσον αφορά τη δυνατότητα θέασης διαφορετικού καναλιού στην άλλη TV από τον ίδιο δέκτη, αυτό φίλε μου δεν γίνεται με κανένα από τους τρόπους που σου πρότεινα εκτός με την αγορά της υπηρεσίας multiview από τον provider που σημαίνει εγκατάσταση και δεύτερου δέκτη για την TV No.2.

----------

